# Ride spi binding and customer support



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

I've always had good support thru Ride. That sounds very unusual for them to fall apart like that. I've been on my SPi's for over 4 yrs and other then a tightening checking them over every couple weeks I've had no real problems.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

screws may not have been tightened to begin with, and you broke the little plastic pieces by tightening too much in addition to a liquid that does not like plastic


----------



## maffg (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought maybe I'd over tightened, but don't they have to be tight? And after my first day out didn't want the same occuranc which is why I used the loctite.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Same thing with some "revolts" I got for X-mas. Rocked 'em for a day or two and they kept coming loose. OK I'll use some blue loctite and my problems will be over.............wrong! After a long day of chasing my buddy at an unfamiliar resort, I check my bindings. All four bolts are loose, all four plastic spacer pieces broken. Repair shop hooks me up with some more spacers and mentions the "overtightening". So I let "shop guy" tighten them..........same dealio. Even "tight", you can feel "play" has developed between the heelcup and baseplate. Took 'em back to the place of purchase and swapped them for "deltas", solid bp and heelcup, without those bolts. I'm not sure what "fobbed off" means........but I can guess! If you contact Ride, I bet they will take care of you.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

You won't get an authoritative answer here. Take your question to the Ride Nation forum on Ride's website.


----------



## maffg (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys its good to know I might be able to get this sorted, I'll try the other forum thanks.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

user error

once the screw (with the ribbed head) has been threaded and tightened properly, and assuming the plastic ribbed "washer" has not been stripped due to overtightening, the screw will not rotate randomly unless acted upon via the screw head (there is a reason for that "ribbing")

the highback and locker is a fixed object that will rotate around another fixed object (the screw) in optimal conditions

any sort of glue (in this case, threadlocker) will impede the free rotation of the highback around the screw, and may impart enough of a binding force to physically turn the screw


(this applies to Ride bindings regarding the heel hoop to baseplate connection and does not necessarily apply to other brands)


----------

